# Color Munki anyone?



## PhilBurton (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm interested in learning about people's experience with Color Munki Photo.  It's over $400, not cheap, but is it worth the extra $$$ over the competition?

Phil


----------



## DGStinner (Jun 3, 2016)

I have the Color Munki Display which is only $160 since I only needed a monitor calibrator.


----------



## Nogo (Jun 4, 2016)

I believe your price comparison is comparing apples (and oranges) to just oranges.  The Color Muski is relatively cheap for what it is.  It calibrates the printer as well as the display.  It is not way more expensive than the competitors unless you are comparing the price of the Muski system to just the competitors display calibrators.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 4, 2016)

Nogo said:


> I believe your price comparison is comparing apples (and oranges) to just oranges.  The Color Muski is relatively cheap for what it is.  It calibrates the printer as well as the display.  It is not way more expensive than the competitors unless you are comparing the price of the Muski system to just the competitors display calibrators.


Well, I guess I was comparing apples+oranges to just oranges.  For anyone who has the printer calibration version, I'm interesting in learning about their experiences.  

The colormunki website is pretty thin on documentation.  Does anyone have a link to where I can download a user manual, as opposed to a sales brochure?


----------



## Dave Miller (Jun 4, 2016)

I have one which is mainly used for paper/printer profiles. It's easy to use and very good, recommended.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 4, 2016)

I use a different X-rite product — i1Display Pro. It calibrates and manages multiple monitors.  It has an active management capability to adapt the brightness of the display(s) to changes in ambient light.   I don't know if the Color Munki features are the same, but being able to manage two color profiles on a dual monitor setup  and being able to adapt to changes in room lighting are the most important features for me. 

It is about $250 at Amazon.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 4, 2016)

Dave Miller said:


> I have one which is mainly used for paper/printer profiles. It's easy to use and very good, recommended.



Dave,

Is this the model you have? http://xritephoto.com/colormunki-photo

It's definitely pricier than monitor-only calibration units, but I can see why.  One feature that intrigues me is camera calibration, but I couldn't get any information about how that feature works.  Assuming you have this model have you used this feature?  

Phil Burton


----------



## Dave Miller (Jun 4, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> Dave,
> 
> Is this the model you have? http://xritephoto.com/colormunki-photo
> 
> ...


That's the model that I have. I haven't used it for camera calibration as I didn't know anything about that, must read up on that aspect.


----------



## Nogo (Jun 5, 2016)

Dave Miller said:


> That's the model that I have. I haven't used it for camera calibration as I didn't know anything about that, must read up on that aspect.


The camera calibration is basically the same that comes with the color checker passport.  Phil, check out that product and you will get a better idea what is involved with calibrating a camera.  I have seen the Passport for around $49.00 USD at various sites for short time sales.  The ColorMunki Photo is worth having for printer profiles, but if you are wanting one for profiling a camera, just getting the ColorMuski Display or a Spyder 4 or 5 and Passport (on sale) would be the cheaper option.

I have not bought a printer profiler but if I printed every day, I definitely would. If printing every day the savings by using quality third party inks would be substantial.  There are many excellent third party ink suppliers, but if I used third party inks, I would only feel comfortable with profiles I have created myself.  In my opinion the reason to have a ColorMuski Photo or like products to calibrate printers is most needed if there is a need to represent colors highly accurate such as brochures for selling clothing, etc.  Most Lightroom Profiles from the manufacturers are close enough for regular photographs. Therefore, in my opinion unless you need to document colors very accurately (not just look great) or are using third party inks, the average person probably only needs  a display calibrator not the full system.


----------



## PhilBurton (Jun 5, 2016)

Nogo said:


> The camera calibration is basically the same that comes with the color checker passport.  Phil, check out that product and you will get a better idea what is involved with calibrating a camera.  I have seen the Passport for around $49.00 USD at various sites for short time sales.  The ColorMunki Photo is worth having for printer profiles, but if you are wanting one for profiling a camera, just getting the ColorMuski Display or a Spyder 4 or 5 and Passport (on sale) would be the cheaper option.
> 
> I have not bought a printer profiler but if I printed every day, I definitely would. If printing every day the savings by using quality third party inks would be substantial.  There are many excellent third party ink suppliers, but if I used third party inks, I would only feel comfortable with profiles I have created myself.  In my opinion the reason to have a ColorMuski Photo or like products to calibrate printers is most needed if there is a need to represent colors highly accurate such as brochures for selling clothing, etc.  Most Lightroom Profiles from the manufacturers are close enough for regular photographs. Therefore, in my opinion unless you need to document colors very accurately (not just look great) or are using third party inks, the average person probably only needs  a display calibrator not the full system.


Thanks.  I "LIKE"d your post.

If I'm a relative newbie to Lightroom, make that a double-newbie to photo printing.  What are some quality third-party inks?

Phil


----------



## Nogo (Jun 5, 2016)

I have never used them but Precision Colors has a great reputation.  Precision Colors Home Page

Of course, it is always best to get first hand information, so hopefully someone else can help you more than I can.  My information on that company and products is only from reading about them on photography forums.


----------



## Dave Miller (Jun 5, 2016)

I've written an account of my experience of changing to bulk inks on my site which may be of help to you.
It's on the page titled Ramblings. I use Marrutt inks which I belive originate in the USA.


----------



## Cerianthus (Jun 5, 2016)

If you alway use the same paper or just a few, there are a few profile services online. 

I have the iprofiler as well Clee. Do you use the ambient control? I've read mix reviews on that. I don't print that often so I calibrate at d65. This is also closest to the lcd natural white point. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## paulcroft (Aug 30, 2016)

PhilBurton said:


> I'm interested in learning about people's experience with Color Munki Photo.  It's over $400, not cheap, but is it worth the extra $$$ over the competition?
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil
Just thought I'd add my two penn'orth to the above replies.  I have the ColorMunki Photo and use it to calibrate my twin monitor setup and my Canon PRO-100 printer profiles.  It may not be the cheapest out there but I've had mine for several years now and it just works.  I bought it because, at that time, it was necessary that my prints matched the original scene and this did the job extremely well (after I'd climbed the steep learning curve required properly to understand colour management).  These days I no longer need total fidelity but, because it's so easy, I still calibrate my monitors on a monthly basis and always prepare new printer profiles when using different inks or papers.


----------



## LouieSherwin (Aug 30, 2016)

To effectively use the Lightroom Develop module display profiling is a requirement. If you do a lot of printing then the ability to make your own print profiles is advantage. Especially if you are using speciality papers and even when using your printers standard papers. You will get more accurate color rendition and better details in the shadows. 

-louie


----------

